# [SOLVED] stuttering sound after using headphone



## teteakhawlhring (Oct 16, 2011)

hi everyone,in my desktop pc ,the sound is working fine ,but after i use a headphone and when i plugged in speaker again all the sound are stuttered 
can you please guide me to solve this problem?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: stuttering sound after using headphone*

What is plugged in (ie: headphones or speakers) should have no affect on the audio output. What audio is stuttering? Windows audio, mp3's, movies?


----------



## teteakhawlhring (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: stuttering sound after using headphone*



Dogg said:


> What is plugged in (ie: headphones or speakers) should have no affect on the audio output. What audio is stuttering? Windows audio, mp3's, movies?


after i plug in the headphone jack it still works ..but then again when i unplug headphone jack and switch to speaker all the sounds windows games music..everything stutter


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: stuttering sound after using headphone*

Hi teteakhawlhring :wave:

Do you have a 2nd headphones socket you can try (front or rear panel)? If yes and the 2nd socket works, then it's hardware-related (see below). If it still gives the same fault, then it's likely to be software (see below, but not so far :wink

If software related. Try removing then re-installing the audio-drivers.

If hardware, it's likely to be the headphone-socket has a weak/bent/dirty/trapped contact that isn't connecting properly, when the headphones plug is removed (It's internal to the actual socket and switches the audio back to the speakers, when the plug is pulled out). Try plugging and unplugging the headphones several times to clean any possible dust and/or release the contact, if it's trapped.

If it's a weak or bent contact - If you feel up to it, you can sometimes bend the contact back slightly, using a very fine screwdriver or thick sewing-needle. This might entail having to remove the motherboard though, if the contacts are on the side of the socket. If you can't see the contacts at all, the socket might need to be replaced. The contact that needs to be 'adjusted' is the one that touches the black plastic insulation on the headphones-plug when it's in the socket, remove the plug when bending the contact though.


----------



## teteakhawlhring (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: stuttering sound after using headphone*



WereBo said:


> Hi teteakhawlhring :wave:
> 
> Do you have a 2nd headphones socket you can try (front or rear panel)? If yes and the 2nd socket works, then it's hardware-related (see below). If it still gives the same fault, then it's likely to be software (see below, but not so far :wink
> 
> ...


thanks so much it was the software..


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: stuttering sound after using headphone*

Aahhh, glad you got sorted


----------

